# Discrimination?!?!?



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm planning on showing a mule in my horse show.... I know odds are I'll be made fun of, but will the judges be biased? What do you think, will I do worse just because my ride has long ears, a spikey mane and a short tail?? and brays like a donkey?

Give your opinion


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm sure some judges won't like it...they can be kinda picky.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, I think they might - but it could work either way - they could love him too!
I say go for it!! I would! How fun would that be? (Who cares if some people might poke fun? Go into it with a good attitude and roll with the punches, and make fun right back  )


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Depends on what you do. I believe mules aren't allowed to enter a USEF affilated show at all. (Not sure what you're planning on showing). I heard they made that rule because a mule was beating all of the fancy big jumpers


----------



## 10kvs (Apr 30, 2008)

*Mules*

I like mules they are cool I like them there cool YEAH!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## shetlandpony222 (Apr 28, 2008)

i personsally think they would favor you more....you would definatly stand out in a good way. and they are not allowed to discriminate, but you know judges. good luck!!!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep im pretty sure they would. :?


----------

